# Shostakovich String Quartets performed by Taneyev Quartet



## SwanLake (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone own a copy of the complete Shostakovich String Quartets performed by the Taneyev Quartet?


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't. But I do have an LP of the Taneyev Quartet performing DSCH's 14th and 15th String Quartets.










Tremendous performances!!! I've never heard better. But I've never heard any of the others.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SwanLake said:


> Does anyone own a copy of the complete Shostakovich String Quartets performed by the Taneyev Quartet?


I think the question we can ask back: what if we do?


----------



## msr13 (Jan 7, 2017)

I've only been able to get the 8th. It's really a good performance. I have both the Emerson recordings and the Alexander recordings. Both are fantastic, but I turn more and more to the Alexander set. Might be an alphabetical thing on iTunes, however. :lol:


----------



## SwanLake (Jan 19, 2017)

The reason I asked is I would like to purchase a copy if possible. I have not been able to find a set that was once in print. Now my only option is to see if someone could burn me a copy so I can hear these performances. Hope someone can help.


----------



## SwanLake (Jan 19, 2017)

Just looking to purchase a copy if possible. I would really like to hear these.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Before you buy you owe it to yourself to hear these performances, if you can. I have heard all of the sets listed in this thread and consider this Borodin set the best complete set out there (by far):









As a bonus one also gets the Piano Quintet with Sviatoslav Richter and the music for string octet! Note that recordings of the first incarnation of the Borodin Quartet are spoken of even more highly than these ones. They recorded 1-13 before the last two were composed. That, alas, incomplete set is great too.


----------



## SwanLake (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you! I agree with you as I have both of those sets. They are outstanding. I am just curious to hear the Taveyev Quartet


----------



## SwanLake (Jan 19, 2017)

I also have a copy of the Shostakovich Quartet, Manhattan Quartet, Eder Quartet and the Rubio Quartet. As you can see I really love these quartets and listen to them a lot. I am sorry I missed the Taneyev Quartet


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

SwanLake said:


> Thank you! I agree with you as I have both of those sets. They are outstanding. I am just curious to hear the Taveyev Quartet


Oh. Never mind then.


----------



## SwanLake (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you for your comments EdwardBlast!!! You have good taste in music I think


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Since I haven't seen it mentioned, let me recommend the recent Pacifica Quartet cycle, now one of my favorites. The set includes quartets by several DSCH contemporaries, which make for interesting comparisons.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

KenOC said:


> let me recommend the recent Pacifica Quartet cycle, now one of my favorites.


That set is probably my favourite complete cycle overall. It used to be the Mandelring, prior to that the Fitzwilliam Quartet, but the Pacifica Quartet possibly tops them all, not least - as you intimate - for the added bonus of their "non-Shosty" readings.


----------



## SwanLake (Jan 19, 2017)

I just ordered the Pacifica Quartet. Thank you for the recommendation!!


----------

